
Senators get classified briefing on UFO sightings - longdefeat
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/06/19/warner-classified-briefing-ufos-1544273
======
svd4anything
As someone who has been following this some recently I think we are slowly
building up to the point where there is official government acknowledgment
that there are actually repeated real phenomena of something, so the next step
is discussing what should be done to try and understand it. But denying there
is something will becoming increasingly difficult.

------
jammygit
Is politico a credible news source for this sort of thing? It would be so much
fun to be on the committee tackling this.

~~~
erik_landerholm
Credible, how would you know? Bryan Bender, the author is very into this
subject and I think very level headed, but when we don’t know what, who, why
this stuff “is”, hard to say who’s credible.

